# Konzept



## McNugget (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich habe mal so eine Frage.

Aktuell fehlt mir ein wenig die Orientierung und ich hätte gerne mal ein paar Meinungen von den erfahrenen Automatisierern.

Es geht darum, aus diversen Wago 750-841er Controllern aber auch aus immer neuen Anlagen, die Modbus "sprechen", Daten auszulesen und Parameter vorzugeben.

Dies sollte zentral laufen. Ich möchte sämtliche Prozessdaten, Temperaturen, Stückzahlen mit Zeitstempeln in Datenbanken ablegen und auswerten können.

Nun befasse ich mich zusätzlich zu CoDeSys 2.3 auch neuerdings mit Delphi.

Ich möchte möglichst wenig Kommunikstionsarbeit in die Controller legen. Die sollen meiner Meinung nach ihre Tasks machen und nur auf Anfragen von aussen reagieren.

Wie seht Ihr das?

Wie sollte man ein möglichst ausfalltolerantes Gesamtkonzept inklusive Querkommunikation zwischen mehreren Controllern stricken?

Würde gerne mal Meinungen und Erfahrungen hören...


----------



## rudl (4 Februar 2010)

Hast du den SQL4Automation Connector schon ausprobiert? Wenn du möchtest könnte ich dir auch ein konkretes Beispiel erstellen.


----------



## Matze001 (4 Februar 2010)

Ich hätte da interesse dran  Klingt nicht verkehrt!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## McNugget (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo Rudl. 


Ich habe noch gar nichts ausprobiert. Aber grundsätzlich bin ich an allem interessiert.


Suche erst mal nach einer Orientierung.

Kostet der SQL-Connector was?

Ist der quelloffen?


----------



## rudl (5 Februar 2010)

Ja, der SQL4Automation Connector kostet was. Du kannst ihn jedoch gratis von www.sql4automation.com runterladen. Der  SQL4Automation Connector ist eine Software, die auf einem Windows PC läuft und die Verbindung von der SPS zur Datenbank herstellt. Der Connector kann auf dem selben PC, wie die Datenbank installiert sein, kann sich aber auch sonst irgendwo im Netztwerk befinden. Für CoDeSys ist bereits eine Library vorhanden, die du nur in dein Projekt einbeinden kannst. Die Libraries sind kostenlos. Mit dem SQL4Automation Connector kannst mit bis zu 10 SPSen parallel auf bis zu 10 Datenbanken zugreifen. Der Connector ist nur für die Verbindung zuständig und enthält keine eigene Intelligenz. In der SPS hast du somit vollen Zugriff auf die Datenbank. Du kannst also mit SQL-Strings SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE Befehle, oder Stored Procedures auf der Datenbank ausführen. Mit dem Wago 841 Controller haben wir das schon lang und breit getestet. Der Vorteil ist halt, dass du mit einem so kleinen Controler trotzdem zugriff auf riesige Datenmengen hast. Auf der Homepage befindet sich auch ein entsprechendes Beispiel, wie du das ganze einbindest.


----------

